# Sig Sauer P226 MK25 CA Round limits



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

I was recently on the phone with Sig concerning some swag I had purchased. i had a conversation with one of their tech support people and we discussed the MK25 CA model. He advised me that if I shot with high capacity mags out of state, the slide would lock open on the second to last round (either 14 or 19) depending on what high capacity magazine I was using due to the ejector in the 10 round CA compliant pistol. Has anyone else heard of this or have any experience with this issue? Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never even heard of the gun let alone its idiosyncrasies. My Sig P 226 works as advertised but I do not try to get cute with it and we try to stay out of Sunny CA. Kindly keeps us posted on how the story turns out. Thanks.


----------

